# What anime/manga are you watching/reading?



## Overcast

The old thread died so it's time for a new one . 

I just finished Campione and Baccano. Campione was a generic harem but it was entertaining. The main problem was the MC, he was really annoying. Baccano on the other hand was great, I really liked how they showed the way each character experienced the story.


----------



## Gloomhouse

I've been rewatching Yu Yu Hakusho which I haven't seen since it was on Toonami in 2003, I think. I still like it but the story definitely loses something after its most popular arc finishes. It's good enough to make me consider starting Hunter x Hunter (same creator) even though I usually try to avoid those series that go on for years and years with no end in sight. Which is admittedly kind of a silly position to take when my favorite series is JoJo.
Anyway, what I really want to start next is a new series from this year. Any recommendations?


----------



## Steve French

You know, I never read comics as a kid. We didn't have a comic book store in this small town. That extended into adulthood. For some reason however, I started reading this Berserk manga. The show turned me off with all it's aggressive homoeroticism, but the book was good. Great even. And that's what I'm reading these days. It's a pain in the dick. I caught up some time ago and the month or two waits between issues is terrible. But I just have to know. Now it appears to be on a hiatus yet again. Some people have probably been reading this for the entire 30 years it's been published. And I thought 7 or 8 years for asoiaf was bad. And issues are only 20 pages long and take me 15 minutes, even when absorbing all the artwork.

I have been watching Lupin III recently as well. A mix of it. This latest series is a bit ****ed though. They replaced most of the voice actors with garbage ****s. The animation took a hit after the beautiful Fujiko Mine series as well. Still does er for me though.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Gloomhouse said:


> I've been rewatching Yu Yu Hakusho which I haven't seen since it was on Toonami in 2003, I think. I still like it but the story definitely loses something after its most popular arc finishes. *It's good enough to make me consider starting Hunter x Hunter (same creator) even though I usually try to avoid those series that go on for years and years with no end in sight. *Which is admittedly kind of a silly position to take when my favorite series is JoJo.
> Anyway, what I really want to start next is a new series from this year. Any recommendations?


Omg I miss Toonami and the space guy on the ship.. remember when that blob invaded the cruiser?

Definitely give HXH a go, I was on the fence about it too when I saw the how many episodes it had but actually it was a great adventure with lots of character depth and development. Even the minor/supporting roles are more detailed too than most series because they can afford to be with the length. :O


----------



## Marko3

Havent watched anime for ages. Sometimes I watch episode or two of Gintama. Sadly xbox one takes all my spare time now.

I still have unopened dvd boxset of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood lying in my drawer. According to myanimelist.net best anime ever.


----------



## Yer Blues

Watched 'One Punch Man' season one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I finished Dragon Ball Super a while ago. Not a bad Dragon Ball series overall if you leave out the filler garbage and stupid characters in the tournament. But how high can Goku go in power level. Way more than 9000 now.

They still haven't turned Gohan into a bad ***. And will they work on the story of Vegeta with the God of destruction thing?


----------



## Steve French

I was feeling nostalgic so I have been giving Trigun a re-watch. Still good. They had some really killer shows in the late 90s there. Trigun and Escaflowne were a big influence on me. It got me thinking about this other anime from that general era. Love Hina. I absolutely engorged that **** when I was like 12 or 13 or so. To be honest, when I think back on it, and remember the characters and plot, it seems like such garbage, total trash. Might have to give it a re-watch also though. If only for the cringe.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Re-Watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood for the 20th time.


----------



## 0589471

I've been watching Berserk with my brother. Has its cringe-worthy moments (I mean I'm watching it with my _brother_), but otherwise I really like the story & characters, despite the terrible things and morbidity. I saw the original one from 1997 when I was a teenager and was left feeling similar to how I did after Evangelion. It's kind of like I'm a psychological masochist :lol


----------



## onepiecefreak16

Ive been watching Cowboy Bebop


----------



## birddookie

Been reading Mangas lately. One Piece, Attack on Titan, Deathnote, and Boruto.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

A.I.C.O.: Incarnation


----------



## holos

One Punch Man only )


----------



## Solomoon

Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online

Episode one was clearly all about trying to bring in a new audience. Namely, the masses who are into competitive shooter games. On that account I suppose it was alright but not really my flavor to savor. Thankfully the second episode brought in the character focus which has me caring a lot more.


----------



## mt moyt

Kingdom! (manga) 

wonderfully exaggerated fight scenes


----------



## KhenNa

I wish there was a good anime that i havn't seen. 
I'm currently watching steins ; gate 0, megalo boxing, and darling in the franxx. 
I'm also watching sword art alternative, but i really enjoy it much less than the original


----------



## taeyugchan

i'm watching violet evergarden and monster. i recently finished haikyuu though, i liked it so much that i finished all of it in like 4 days. i can't wait till season four drops!


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Currently watching Mahoutsukai no Yome (The Ancient Magus Bride). Really great show would recommend it for everyone!
I also really can't wait when will Darling in the FranXX gonna fully come out, damn, I saw so much spoilers already... It's not possible to avoid...


----------



## ChrisPCD

I just finished reading Tomie. So many books to read. I WANT to read Saga vol 9... technically not manga. Will probably read Uzumaki next.

Last anime i saw was Ponyo. Will probably watch a little Samurai Champloo tomorrow.


----------



## Overcast

I'm watching Darling in the FranXX and re-watching Mobile Suit Gundam Wing, which I loved when I was a kid. As a kid I just liked seeing the Gundams **** things up, but I never realized how deep the story was. It's full of political power struggles, philosophical discussions about war and peace and the manipulation/brainwashing of citizens by different organizations and governments.



Gloomhouse said:


> It's good enough to make me consider starting Hunter x Hunter (same creator) even though I usually try to avoid those series that go on for years and years with no end in sight.





Deaf Mute said:


> Definitely give HXH a go, I was on the fence about it too when I saw the how many episodes it had but actually it was a great adventure with lots of character depth and development. Even the minor/supporting roles are more detailed too than most series because they can afford to be with the length. :O


HxH starts out slow and the first few arcs almost have a One Piece adventure feeling to it. After Greed Island **** definitely hits the fan though, and it gets pretty dark. It's very different from Yu Yu Hakusho but very good.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I just got done Re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, now i'm scouring MAL trying to find recommendations, eh, it's not going so great. ha


----------



## Kalakotkas

Berserk is the only manga I'm following. I started it like 17 years ago and I don't think I'll ever see the end :rofl. 
At least we just reached a pivotal moment.

In the past months I watched Made in Abyss and The Ancient Magus Bride that I really enjoyed and Devilman Crybaby that was ok.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I've been watching Berserk with my brother. Has its cringe-worthy moments (I mean I'm watching it with my _brother_), but otherwise I really like the story & characters, despite the terrible things and morbidity. I saw the original one from 1997 when I was a teenager and was left feeling similar to how I did after Evangelion. It's kind of like I'm a psychological masochist :lol


The new anime is a bloody horror show and not in the positive, intriguing way it is supposed to be.
They ****ed up so badly with CGI that my eyes were bleeding half of the time. I couldn't believe how they 'animated' the Grunbeld fight. It's a shame that such an apic manga can't get a decent adaptation.



LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> I just got done Re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, now i'm scouring MAL trying to find recommendations, eh, it's not going so great. ha


I loved FMAB, I still rewatch some bits every now and then.


----------



## Overcast

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> I just got done Re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, now i'm scouring MAL trying to find recommendations, eh, it's not going so great. ha


What type of anime do you like bro?


----------



## twitchy666

Spirited Away √


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Overcast said:


> What type of anime do you like bro?


I have enjoyed everything from Paranoia Agent, Serial Experiments Lain, Parasyte -the maxim- all the way too Anohana,Toradora, The melancholy of haruhi suzumiya and probably everything in between. 
My taste is vast to say the least.


----------



## Overcast

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> I have enjoyed everything from Paranoia Agent, Serial Experiments Lain, Parasyte -the maxim- all the way too Anohana,Toradora, *The melancholy of haruhi suzumiya* and probably everything in between.
> My taste is vast to say the least.


Good **** bro, I like those shows too.










I can't believe it's been 12 years since Haruhi came out. Feels old man.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Overcast said:


> Good **** bro, I like those shows too.
> 
> I can't believe it's been 12 years since Haruhi came out. Feels old man.


For christsakes they're calling some of the anime i grew up with "classics" now, well whatever.
I guess they will eventually know how it feels to be in our position.
Usually i freak out about my age when revelations hit me but lately i have been embracing it.










*MFW i'm just cool with it at this point^*


----------



## Nekobasu

twitchy666 said:


> Spirited Away √


Amazing movie. I used to have the soundtrack on cd, and would fall asleep every night listening to it.

I just finished watching Hellsing Ultimate for like, the 4th time. Before that I watched GATE.


----------



## 0589471

Kalakotkas said:


> Berserk is the only manga I'm following. I started it like 17 years ago and I don't think I'll ever see the end :rofl.
> At least we just reached a pivotal moment.
> 
> The new anime is a bloody horror show and not in the positive, intriguing way it is supposed to be.
> They ****ed up so badly with CGI that my eyes were bleeding half of the time. I couldn't believe how they 'animated' the Grunbeld fight. It's a shame that such an epic manga can't get a decent adaptation.


UGH I agree on the CGI part, it kept throwing me off the entire time, I didn't like it. I was happy to see the post-Eclipse arc brought to the screen but NOT in the way they did it. I've been reading up on the manga and I think I know what you mean by pivotal moment. I'm really hoping they continue to bring the story to the screen as it moves along, but they really need to drop the CGI.

In polar-opposite of Berserk, they recently redid Sailor Moon (lol) and tried for the first 2 seasons that CGI thing as well, on top of trying to make them look like the long, paper-thin doll-like versions they appeared in the manga. It was horrifying. I think with enough complaints they dropped it and redid their designs for the third season.

I don't know if the CGI anime is a recent trend but it's horrifying. IMHO.

The recent trilogy of the Berserk films weren't bad, but my brother pointed out some things they'd omitted that he didn't care for.










*major cringe*


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Steins gate 0, Heroic age, Hunter X Hunter, My Hero Academia season 3.

Manga Citrus - Read it in the library, and learned from the anomaly. 
https://www.rightstufanime.com/Citrus-Manga-Volume-6

Steins gate 0 - Learned about the future of humanity in the year 2036 and time machines, and Artificial Intelligence with human feelings and human brain capabilities. I know for a fact the High Authority NSA Software Engineers be dropping direct messages in this anime, just like Serial Experiments Lain.

Serial Experiments Lain - Shows how the Multi-Agent Quantum Artificial Intelligence in real life can use bio-software machines to clone human programmed energy, and their characteristics are reprogrammed. At the end, the girl question the god program, and said that he was the creator itself, but who created him itself, and the program got extremely confused and angry. The program isn't supposed to know the concept of god in the very first place, itself is incorrect.


----------



## Paper Samurai

The last one I watched was 'Your Name'. It's been so well received that there's going to be a Western live action remake (gulp)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/28/16378002/j-j-abrams-anime-your-name-live-action-film-paramount


----------



## Deaf Mute

_
Ahhhhh Rahxephon... fly me to the, music..._

I loveeeeeeeeee the ending song for Rahxephon, they took down the the Japanese and full version though :crying:


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Blue Gender, Black Bullet, and Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse.

Blue Gender - Takes place in the year 2031, where giant bugs infested planet Earth. Yuji Kaido has been in suspended animation since 2009 till 2031.









http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/1362747110_3041003-world-trade-center.jpg
The image shown is where Yuji reaches the destined location and watching the transformation of planet Earth to the Post-Apocalypse. Where humans are forced to build a space ship to live outside their planet, and it's called second earth. The Twin Towers shown is an example of what happened during September 11, 2001, and directed a message what would happen if it didn't happen.





At 18:32

There's a related anime called Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse, which saw the invasion of the Beta that takes place in the year 1973, but 30 years later in 2001 the UN has made the Imperial Japan and the United States as a part of its TSF international mutual development unit, the Prominence Project. The Beta comes from another place, and invaded Earth to feast on all life forms.

Another related anime called Black Bullet, where in 2021 a parasitic virus known as "Gastrea" infects humans, and sharing it's capabilities.

All three anime share a connected idea just like the movie the mist.

The High Authority NSA Software Engineers put legitimate ideas that can take place within humanity.


----------



## Nekobasu

Someone suggest an anime for me...

I love Dragonball, Z, Super. I really enjoyed Rozen Maiden, Hellsing, Gate, ..

What are some good anime to watch that are at least similar to those?


----------



## Overcast

Nekobasu said:


> Someone suggest an anime for me...
> 
> I love Dragonball, Z, Super. I really enjoyed Rozen Maiden, Hellsing, Gate, ..
> 
> What are some good anime to watch that are at least similar to those?


Hellsing is an action-packed anime, so you might like some shows like Black Lagoon or Baccano that are also pretty badass. Rozen Maiden was pretty unique and was one of those shows that really got me into anime. It had everything from feels to ridiculous funny moments. I haven't seen another show that was similar, but one of the main characters in Gosick(Victorique) really reminded me of Shinku. When it comes to Gate maybe give Outbreak Company a try :yes. The plot and setting are similar but Outbreak Company is definitely more comedy-oriented.


----------



## Nekobasu

Overcast said:


> Hellsing is an action-packed anime, so you might like some shows like Black Lagoon or Baccano that are also pretty badass. Rozen Maiden was pretty unique and was one of those shows that really got me into anime. It had everything from feels to ridiculous funny moments. I haven't seen another show that was similar, but one of the main characters in Gosick(Victorique) really reminded me of Shinku. When it comes to Gate maybe give Outbreak Company a try :yes. The plot and setting are similar but Outbreak Company is definitely more comedy-oriented.


Awesome thanks, I will look those up. I just saved your post to microsoft word so I can go back and look up those shows.

I have a lot of friends telling me to watch Death Note, do you think I would like that? they say since I like Hellsing I would maybe like Death Note. Idk tho it seems like a whole different kind of anime


----------



## Overcast

Nekobasu said:


> I have a lot of friends telling me to watch Death Note, do you think I would like that? they say since I like Hellsing I would maybe like Death Note. Idk tho it seems like a whole different kind of anime


Death Note is VERYYY different from Hellsing :lol. It's a very good show too so I'd say go for it if you feel like watching a thriller with crazy plot twists and clever characters.


----------



## Nekobasu

Overcast said:


> Death Note is VERYYY different from Hellsing :lol. It's a very good show too so I'd say go for it if you feel like watching a thriller with crazy plot twists and clever characters.


Ah man I love a good plot twist. I am one of the few who actually liked the plot twist in Star Ocean Till the End of Time lol


----------



## Solomoon

After five episodes of Sword Art Online Alternative Gun Gale Online it seems the first "arch" is wrapped up. It was definitely a mixed bag. Really hoping the remaining seven episodes develop the characters more.


----------



## ashcole

I don't read manga... but I watch: Gintama (it's funny.. I highly recommend), One Piece, One Punch Man (waiting for the next season), My Hero Academia, and Mob Psycho 100 (waiting for the next season).


----------



## aquariusrising

Manga: kitchen princess. I love it so much. Plus Akaje no Anne. I love orphan characters, 
Anime: nothing...tried to get into pripara but didn’t capture me enough, I don’t like fantasy anime’s so got rid of it. I prefer sweet, cute and childhood shows.


----------



## Suchness

Dragon Ball. Ive never watched the whole thing, bout 50 episodes in. After that im watching DBZ again and then GT. I might eden watch Dragon Ball Lite, I mean Super after.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just started *Megalobox.*

It's kind of alright so far.


----------



## Random person

I just started watching Boruto. It took my a while to start watching it, because I was still kinda sad that Naruto ended... an why did they change his hair?! >:'(


----------



## Random person

Suchness said:


> Dragon Ball. Ive never watched the whole thing, bout 50 episodes in. After that im watching DBZ again and then GT. I might eden watch Dragon Ball Lite, I mean Super after.


 I've never watched Dragon Ball Z, but I have seen the One Piece x Dragon Ball Z Crossover episode. I found Goku's voice very funny lol.


----------



## Suchness

Random person said:


> I've never watched Dragon Ball Z, but I have seen the One Piece x Dragon Ball Z Crossover episode. I found Goku's voice very funny lol.


Ive never seen that crossover episode, this is the first time hearing about it so id def like to check it out. Did you watch the Japanese version? I cant get into that, I prefer the English dub. They sound weird to me in Japanese, guess im just not used to it because I watch DBZ on tv here in Australia. DBZ is awesome man, def check it out. You might find it a bit dated but if you like it it only gets better.


----------



## Random person

Suchness said:


> Random person said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Dragon Ball Z, but I have seen the One Piece x Dragon Ball Z Crossover episode. I found Goku's voice very funny lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen that crossover episode, this is the first time hearing about it so id def like to check it out. Did you watch the Japanese version? I cant get into that, I prefer the English dub. They sound weird to me in Japanese, guess im just not used to it because I watch DBZ on tv here in Australia. DBZ is awesome man, def check it out. You might find it a bit dated but if you like it it only gets better.
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the suggestion! I do want to start watching it one day, and It's the opposite for me haha, watching anime in english is a little odd for me. I prefer Japanese dub but with English subtitles of course &#128517;


----------



## aquariusrising

Hugtto Precure (however you spell it). Not sure if I want to watch more past the first ep


----------



## Overcast

I'm currently waiting for Darling in the FranXX to finish airing so I can binge on it, and I'm also watching Mawaru Penguindrum.

I finished Seto no Hanayome a few days ago as well, some guy recommended it to me on MAL. It was one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen, but it was great. The crazy, over-the-top comedy reminded me of other series like Kill la Kill or Baka to Test.



Nekobasu said:


> Ah man I love a good plot twist. I am one of the few who actually liked the plot twist in *Star Ocean Till the End of Time* lol


I actually had never heard of that game before, but I just found out the other day that it's on the PS4 PSN store. It looks good, maybe I should download it :con


----------



## Nekobasu

Overcast said:


> I actually had never heard of that game before, but I just found out the other day that it's on the PS4 PSN store. It looks good, maybe I should download it :con


Do it. And yeah it has it's faults, but it is really a fun rpg. If you need any help in it let me know, I been playing that one since I first had it on ps2.

I wish they would make an anime of it like they did with Star Ocean 2..


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Shiki


----------



## ThermobaricTank

I mostly just rewatch things, now I'm planning on watching again pretty much all of my favorites: Sgt Frog, Soul Eater, Bobobo, D. Gray Man and Dragon Ball, but I still didn't finish My Hero Academia tho.


----------



## Kinable

Food Wars (Shokugeki no Soma) is the only anime I'm currently watching that's still running and has new episodes. Lately I've been rewatching anime which I don't do often but since everything in the world of entertainment has been getting stale I thought it would be a good time. I've been rewatching Naruto Shippuden and I plan to rewatch Soul Eater soon. One Piece I've been keeping up to date with but I no longer watch because I started losing interest during the New World.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

One Piece and the Scrapped Princess.


----------



## cybernaut

Watching: JoJo's Bizzare Adventure.


----------



## 0589471

cardcaptor sakura: the clear card arc. I loved it as a kid and since a new installment was released I figured I'd try it for nostalgia's sake but boy does it get annoying lol. it's very cute though, glad they haven't seemed to ruin it too much.


----------



## Deaf Mute

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> cardcaptor sakura: the clear card arc. I loved it as a kid and since a new installment was released* I figured I'd try it for nostalgia's sake but boy does it get annoying lol. it's very cute though, glad they haven't seemed to ruin it too much.*


Omg same, I feel the same way, Kero bugs me sometimes :lol, I put it on hold for now :haha. It's weird because sometimes it gets intense so suddenly out of the blue and I get goosebumps but then it reverts back to being predictable and a bit cliche. Maybe I haven't gotten far enough yet though, I'm at ep 13 I think or a bit further...

But owell, I was happy they kept the original voice actors for the main characters. :b


----------



## 0589471

Deaf Mute said:


> Omg same, I feel the same way, Kero bugs me sometimes :lol, I put it on hold for now :haha. It's weird because sometimes it gets intense so suddenly out of the blue and I get goosebumps but then it reverts back to being predictable and a bit cliche. Maybe I haven't gotten far enough yet though, I'm at ep 13 I think or a bit further...
> 
> But owell, I was happy they kept the original voice actors for the main characters. :b


I'm around there too, but the story is only starting to get interesting. I like the concept of the new magic and another girl similar to Sakura...but in the same old fashion, Sakura is clueless and probably will be up until the last 4 episodes :lol At least that's how it was before. The show spared us by showing us things going on behind the scenes after a while, and it finally looks like this one is starting to do the same a little...we're seeing more of Akiho and Kaito. Still I think with my more adult tastes I'm going to want things to build more (i.e. tension; like I'm imagining akiho wants sakura's power for herself, for whatever reason she isn't actively magical) and the show is too sweet to allow too much chaos, but we shall see what happens.


----------



## Solomoon

.hack//Sign

I think this show is mainly for people interested in MMO animes that might appreciate how different it is from the more modern attempts and for people into philosophy. It's more thoughtful than action oriented. Curious to see what the other .hack animes are like.


----------



## Overcast

I'm watching Log Horizon. Even though I just started watching it, I'm already enjoying it more than other video game-related anime.

I also finished watching He is my Master. I thought it was going to be one of those maid anime with cute moments and quirky, funny characters. Unfortunately every character annoyed me and the comedy tropes got boring after a few episodes.



Solomoon said:


> .hack//Sign
> 
> I think this show is mainly for people interested in MMO animes that might appreciate how different it is from the more modern attempts and for people into philosophy. It's more thoughtful than action oriented. Curious to see what the other .hack animes are like.


I remember watching .hack//Sign years ago and dropping it halfway for some reason. Maybe I was too young(I was like 14) and got bored since it wasn't action-packed like other shows I liked back in the day. I should give it another shot :yes.


----------



## Solomoon

Overcast said:


> I remember watching .hack//Sign years ago and dropping it halfway for some reason. Maybe I was too young(I was like 14) and got bored since it wasn't action-packed like other shows I liked back in the day. I should give it another shot :yes.


I can't outright say it's worth it or not because it is such an atypical show. But if you do try it again I'd encourage you to think beyond the surface while watching it as that's the main value. Tsukasa being trapped in The World seems to represent a soul being trapped in the cycle of rebirth. Which is why he feels pain in the "game" while the others don't and why he can't log out. Whether the other characters are parts of his subconscious or something else is a little more challenging to say.


----------



## Overcast

Solomoon said:


> I can't outright say it's worth it or not because it is such an atypical show. But if you do try it again I'd encourage you to think beyond the surface while watching it as that's the main value. Tsukasa being trapped in The World seems to represent a soul being trapped in the cycle of rebirth. Which is why he feels pain in the "game" while the others don't and why he can't log out. Whether the other characters are parts of his subconscious or something else is a little more challenging to say.


Sounds interesting . I like shows that have some sort of symbolism involved and that require you to analyze or look at things in a different way in order to understand them. I watched Mawaru Penguindrum recently and it was that way too. If you just watch it and don't pay much attention to certain details, then you're probably going to be confused and have some questions by the time it ends.

Sometimes these psychological shows can be a bit confusing, but it's fun analyzing them and coming up with theories.


----------



## Solomoon

Overcast said:


> Sounds interesting . I like shows that have some sort of symbolism involved and that require you to analyze or look at things in a different way in order to understand them. I watched Mawaru Penguindrum recently and it was that way too. If you just watch it and don't pay much attention to certain details, then you're probably going to be confused and have some questions by the time it ends.
> 
> Sometimes these psychological shows can be a bit confusing, but it's fun analyzing them and coming up with theories.


Same, it's always cool when shows have those layers to them that might make you see the world in a new light.  At times they are confusing but I think the main fun is trying to figure it out even if you're never 100% sure what the intended meaning was.

Watched the trailer for Mawaru Penguindrum. Definitely has me curious what's going on. Also it sounds pretty sweet with Shoma having convinced his parents to adopt Himari. Could be up my alley.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Aoyama-kun is so cute :O


----------



## Fun Spirit

I was watching Dragon Ball Z Kai on Demand . I haven't watched DBZ in years. It was getting GOOD. 
But On Demand didn't have the last episode of Goku throwing the Spirit Bomb at Kid Boo. 
I WAS MAD. 
I think i will go on YouTube and watch DBZ from the begining. 
I forgot how much DBZ was good back in the day.


----------



## Tokztero

One piece


----------



## Solomoon

Caught up on Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online


----------



## Suchness

Still watching Dragon Ball, almost half way thru, liking it more but really looking forward to starting DBZ.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I started watching a bit of Koi wa Ameagari no You ni... I don't know why lmao. I thought it was going to be typical but then some drama happened which made me get interested. :haha


----------



## Malek

Lately I've been watching My Hero Academia, Gun Gale Online, One Piece, and Boroto.


----------



## f1ora

i have tried to keep up with Berserk and Kaiji


----------



## bad baby

Deaf Mute said:


> Aoyama-kun is so cute :O


i read the first 6.5 books of the series and watched a bit of the anime. while i enjoyed the character interactions and the one-shot nature of each chapter, it got kind of... tedious when transposed to anime format. also couldn't miss how it's so obviously ripping off inspired by slam dunk: zaizen = sakuragi, aoyama = rukawa, etc. also the way they suddenly score like 5 goals and turn the match around in the final 10 seconds... this isn't basketball yo. /facepalm

aoyama is a bit too 'pure' for my tastes, but i might get back into the series if they dish out more bl fanservice~ ^o*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










(thehentaiisstronginthisone)


----------



## pixietrancelove

Elfen lied is a good one, and claymore

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skygrinder

Watched two episodes of Boku no Hero Academia season 3. It seems like it's going to be a very slow season compared to the first two. At least these two episodes were super slow and I didn't enjoy them very much, but I know it's going to pick up the pace. 

Finished off the last couple of episodes of Dragonball Super. Predictable ending as always with Dragonball stuff. I think I'm following it just for nostalgia at this point. I feel like they're restarting the whole thing, kind of following the same formula. There's a tournament, and then they introduce a real villain (In the next DB anime, I'm guessing). 

I think hunter x hunter raised the bar too high for shounen anime, at least for me it did when I watched the 90s version years ago, and then even more when I watched the 2011 version.
I think Boku no Hero Academia does have similar qualities (interesting fights and characters mainly), but just doesn't have as interesting of a world as HxH.

I think it's because Boku no hero Academia is a bit too confined by the setting. Characters just stuck in the same environment (Academia/City), while HxH has an open, rich world that mangaka Yoshihiro Togashi does a great job of showing to the readers. (Also done well in the anime adaptation)

Kind of like comparing an instance based mmorpg to an open world mmorpg.

I can't really put much time into watching anime nowadays. With my life falling apart and all.


----------



## CloudChaser

Cute girls doing cute things.


----------



## Deaf Mute

bad baby said:


> i read the first 6.5 books of the series and watched a bit of the anime. while i enjoyed the character interactions and the one-shot nature of each chapter, it got kind of... tedious when transposed to anime format. also couldn't miss how it's so obviously ripping off inspired by slam dunk: zaizen = sakuragi, aoyama = rukawa, etc. also the way they suddenly score like 5 goals and turn the match around in the final 10 seconds... this isn't basketball yo. /facepalm
> 
> aoyama is a bit too 'pure' for my tastes, but i might get back into the series if they dish out more bl fanservice~ ^o*
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thehentaiisstronginthisone)


Ohhh, it was probably easier for me to watch straight off the bat since I hadn't read any of the book series or seen Slam dunk :b, but yeh I really loved the character interactions/one-shot nature, the sports genre was like secondary imo :lol. I'd recommend finishing it since it's only 12 eps and I think it gets more hilarious on the later eps maybe... I don't know I just liked it because it was stupid silly in a way lmao... and Aoyama does get some competition when Seigo comes back.. sort of!

I'm dying actually because now that I think about it, Zaizen was super-obsessed with Aoyama :haha

Did you watch any of the latest seasonals like 'Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii', there's some BL fan service in there and fujoshi scenes with the MCs :lol...

Spoilers:




























There's only one season atm though, it's short..


----------



## CloudChaser

It really annoys me that they spelt colour's the less intelligent way.


----------



## Solomoon

Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online

After finishing the first season I still feel like it's more for other people than it is for me. But maybe like Fear The Walking Dead I'll get into it more in the second season.


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

Naruto&Boruto


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

I'm re-reading Solanin which I'll probably watch the live action again once I'm done reading the manga. Sometimes I might read Oyasumi Punpun when I'm feeling depressed.


----------



## 0589471

I watched konbini kareshi. Wanted something easy and light, it seemed simple enough. Kinda cute but mostly you're just like huh...lots of things left open ended. And maybe it's my maturity level but for even for me as someone who has S.A. the shyness of the main character was aggravating sometimes, like he couldn't say ANYTHING at all to the girl for the longest time.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I watched Paradise Kiss again for like the 3rd time lmao... :b

Lonely in Gorgeous..


----------



## cybernaut

Eight episodes into My Hero Academia.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Saiki KU-SU-O! :haha


----------



## cybernaut

Just started Season 2 of My Hero Academia. So far, so good.


----------



## lenard

Appleseed and Steamboy.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Free! - Iwatobi Swim Club, My Hero Academia, Hunter X Hunter, Black Clover, Island, Lord of Vermilion- The Crimson King, How Not to Summon a Demon Lord, and Harukana Receive.

The King/Frieza is getting intellectually challenge by a little girl.


----------



## Overcast

EmotionlessThug said:


> The King/Frieza is getting intellectually challenge by a little girl.


Oh man that arc is dope. Along with the Yorknew City arc it's the best in HxH.


----------



## CloudChaser

Made in Abyss. 



Not sure I'm emotionally prepared for this.


----------



## CloudChaser

CloudChaser said:


> Made in Abyss.
> 
> Not sure I'm emotionally prepared for this.


Update:


----------



## dreamer97

Just finished the movie silent voice which was nice, and recently started reading fruits baskets manga which will be my first.


----------



## Ekardy

Just started rereading Angel Sanctuary. My absolute favorite.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> Just started rereading Angel Sanctuary. My absolute favorite.


it's been forever since I read that!!! I always loved the art.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> it's been forever since I read that!!! I always loved the art.


:heart :squeeze 
I've never met another person who even knew what I was talking about! :high5


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze
> I've never met another person who even knew what I was talking about! :high5


Me too!!! T_T kardy you're my soulmate. ♡


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Cranes in the Sky said:


> I'm re-reading Solanin which I'll probably watch the live action again once I'm done reading the manga. Sometimes I might read Oyasumi Punpun when I'm feeling depressed.


You are one of the First People i see who likes Solanin 

I love Asano Inios Works. I have read all of them, starting with Solanin and he became my #1 Mangaka since then.

I also like Hitoshi Ashinano (Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou, Position, Kabu no Isaki, Kotonoba Drive)

Kozue Amano (Aqua, Aria, Amanchu)

Tsutomu Nihei (Blame!, Biomega, Knights of Sidonia)

Yo****oshi ABe

Kiyohiko Azuma (Yotsuba)

Currently i am reading "Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction" (what a Title) from Asano Inio and "Ryuushika Ryuushika" from Yo****oshi ABe.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> You are one of the First People i see who likes Solanin
> 
> I love Asano Inios Works. I have read all of them, starting with Solanin and he became my #1 Mangaka since then.


Yeah he's a really good writer. His manga's are always relatable. I admire that he shows the darker, more complex side of humanity. never sugar coating anything. Solanin is definitely my favorite from him. I always tear up when watching the movie.


----------



## CloudChaser

Cranes in the Sky said:


> I admire that he shows the darker, more complex side of humanity. never sugar coating anything.


Meanwhile on my end of the spectrum...


----------



## Korcari

Ekardy said:


> Just started rereading Angel Sanctuary. My absolute favorite.


Great series. c: I also like The Cain Saga/Godchild by the same mangaka.

I'm mainly focused on The Case Study of Vanitas currently. Mochijun's art/storytelling as actually improved dramatically since PH... which I loved (the manga only) despite the criticisms.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Scum's wish, where it uses missing sexual factors.


----------



## ChrisPCD

it's been a while. since I last posted, I read Uzumaki, Gyo, Shiver, Dissolving Classroom, Wotakoi book one and two, The Elder Sister-like One vol one and two, Berserk vol one-three (again), Paper Girls vol one and two, Fragments of Horror, Is It Wrong To Pick Up Girls In A Dungeon: Sword Oratoria vol one-three... that's all i remember for now. Currently reading Vinland Saga book one.


Only anime i watched in that time was Ronja the Robber's Daughter. Currently watching the 1997 Berserk again then will probably watch the rest of the reboot.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm halfway into Hack//Roots. Compared to //Sign, //Roots is closer to mainstream anime which might make it easier to get into. Thankfully it does that without dumbing itself down. Still the stories are very different so even if one watches //Roots first there is reason to see //Sign later.


----------



## Dream23

I'm reading Dr. Stone and its freaking awesome.


----------



## ChrisPCD

Yep. Finished Berserk 1997 and the first season of Berserk 2016. Holy moley, makes me want to crack the books out right now. :laugh:


----------



## ChrisPCD

Probably go watch the movie trilogy again. The first one is still in the playstation.


----------



## 0589471

Watching Yu Yu Hakusho. It's been _years_, so nostalgic lol


----------



## Solomoon

Comparing .Hack to the Matrix has probably been done to death but I couldn't help but think of the Matrix with //Roots. Would really like to see this series make a big comeback since VRMMORPG is a popular concept now. Next I'll be playing the games which follow //Roots, //G.U. Last Recode.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

I am watching Kino no Tabi (The 2018 Version) and Amanchu! Advance


----------



## Xemnas

not much of a reader.. i just finished Violet evergarden... darn them feels

i stil have not finished watching "Your lie in april" and want to see "scums wish"
after torturing myself with the likes of Clannad Afetr story, Plastic memories, and the like


----------



## thomassusan322

Naruto


----------



## Overcast

Yuru Yuri. This show is amazing and it has a lot of valuable life lessons.















I'm also finishing up the third season of My Hero Academia and Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card


----------



## Kanarko

One Piece - stopped at episode 458, right about to start Marineford arc. 

DD Hokuto no Ken 2 - I usually can't stand parodies but this one is very fun. Though, Bat's screaming joke gets a bit tedious. It has an awesome opening!


----------



## ChrisPCD

well as it turned out, i DID end up cracking the books out. i've 'revisited' Berserk up to the middle of volume 18. i was reading Vinland Saga (just finished volume 3) up till now but getting a better grasp of Berserk made me go a lot further with it. :smile2: I'm just about to watch Project A-ko.


----------



## CloudChaser

Xemnas said:


> i stil have not finished watching "Your lie in april" and want to see "scums wish"
> after torturing myself with the likes of Clannad Afetr story


----------



## Kanarko

I stopped watching DD Hokuto no Ken 2, haha. They started throwing in these weird abusive jokes, which are the reason why I dislike parodies. Also I got annoyed with the fact that the humor is pretty much the same thing over and over. Gave it a 5 out of 10 and stopped watching.

And, of course, One Piece. Spoilers up to episode 505.

* *




I've finished Marineford arc and the next one is a story-arc about Luffy and Ace's past and it's veryyyy long. I'm not one of the filler-phobia people and these episodes are kind of fun, but sheesh, I want to know what's going on with the rest of the characters already! And there's like 10 episodes of this flashback arc + I don't even like Ace to begin with. Not sure if I should watch these, but I'll feel like I'm missing something if I skip these.


----------



## Xemnas

CloudChaser said:


>


oh noes.. them feels coming out again... Ushio nooo don't go....


----------



## Xemnas

CloudChaser said:


>


oh noes.. them feels coming out again... Ushio nooo don't go....


----------



## Kanarko

I continue watching One Piece, of course. Spoilers up to 507.

* *




Luffy's childhood arc was awesome but they overdid it. Just too long for the amount of story there was, I had to rewind some of the moments just because it was way too slow (and I rarely rewind. If I'm watching - I'm watching it normally). Oda made the right choice with this arc's length - it was perfect in the manga. 
But I get why it was slow and it was fun to see Luffy's brotherly love. 
I never liked Ace and his philosophy, I'll even say that I hated him but thanks to this little arc I accept him more than before.



Also started watching a short-anime titled "Kaiju Girls". It's about girls who can turn into monsters. Very cute and funny. The episodes are 5 minutes long (4 + 1 minute of opening/ending themes). All of the art is mostly cute chibi, but they have a movie coming out which will have these kaiju girls in their "awakened" forms - not chibi.

By the way, subscribed to Crunchyroll. Love the service.


----------



## conceived sorrow

Junji Ito


----------



## Kanarko

Got back to One Piece after a short break, episode 572.

Also Heroic Legend of Arslan - episode 7.


----------



## CloudChaser

Happy Sugar Life.


With a name like that it can only be a nice and sweet anime about rainbows and cakes.


Right?




Edit: Nevermind. 3 episodes in and I have given up on it. I don't mind dark, scary, emotional or just plain cruel storylines as long as it is an actual storyline. Clannad: Afterstory is emotionally draining but there's a point to it in the overarching story. Corpse Party is just endless gore but there's a point to it, the ghosts aren't just violent because they are edgelords. Honestly the whole thing is like something that one 14 year old who always wears black and posts selfies on instagram with quotes like 'I just want to die'. It's edgelord trash for edgelords. 



Also the animation is barely acceptable.


----------



## Overcast

I felt like reliving my childhood and watched some old school Yu Gi Oh. I didn't realize how ****ed up some of the villains were. In season 0 Yugi gets his *** beat up and bullied every other episode too :O.

I'm also thinking of starting Goblin Slayer. I keep hearing mixed things about it so I'm curious.



conceived sorrow said:


> Junji Ito


This guys manga has always looked amazing and bizarre but I've never checked it out for some reason.

Cool user name btw, it's one of my favorite Dir en Grey songs :yes.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've currently been reading Bokurano, after finishing Narutaru. It really is an incredibly depressing read, that makes me want to cry and die after almost every chapter. Although people have been claiming Narutaru is much more disturbing, I'm being alot more disturbed by the former. Maybe because it is somehow touching more closer to home with some of the characters.


----------



## roxslide

Android Kikaider... I can't remember if I watched Cyborg 009 or Kikaider growing up (probably some of both since they both seem familiar) so I guess I'll watch both.


----------



## ChrisPCD

finished all 39 berserk volumes finally. finished vinland saga book 9, book 10 on the way. eagerly awaiting Saga volume 9 hardcover, Wotakoi volume 3, and of course Berserk volume 40.


currently watching episode 17 or so of FairyTail.


----------



## Deaf Mute

This makes me sooooo depressed






She only bites people who she finds are suffering too much in this world, giving them "Eternal Happiness" in her dream world.

Kokoni teii yo :crying:


----------



## lina1202

I'm not reading anything right now but am considering reading Vinland Saga because I hear a lot about how great it is. It's being adapted into an anime series to come out in 2019 though - if anyone's read it do you think I should wait for the anime?


----------



## dreamer97

Currently watching season 2 of my hero academia


----------



## ChrisPCD

lina1202 said:


> I'm not reading anything right now but am considering reading Vinland Saga because I hear a lot about how great it is. It's being adapted into an anime series to come out in 2019 though - if anyone's read it do you think I should wait for the anime?


No. Get. The. Book.

The anime will not likely do it justice. It didn't with Berserk.


----------



## andy1984

I finished watching parasyte. it was good.


----------



## ChrisPCD

My long awaited Wotakoi volume 3 has finally arrived today. :kiss::laugh:
I just finished reading Plus Sized Elf vol 1. it was quite hilarious 



i've got so many unread volume 1's it's not funny :nerd:


----------



## lina1202

ChrisPCD said:


> No. Get. The. Book.
> 
> The anime will not likely do it justice. It didn't with Berserk.


Hmm, I see. I'm kinda split because I watched the Attack on Titan anime first and don't regret that because the visuals and animations were so good and followed the manga pretty much by panel. Vinland Saga's being produced by the same team, that's the only reason I was thinking of waiting. Might end up reading it anyway as I've got nothing to read now. Thanks for the advice anyway :grin2:


----------



## CloudChaser

Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san or Ms. Vampire Who Lives in my Neighbourhood.


----------



## CloudChaser

Rewatching Danmachi, for the plot, obviously...


----------



## Glue

Mail by Housui Yamazaki


----------



## lina1202

I'm currently watching RWBY season 6 (I think that's considered anime anyway..)


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

i am currently watching the 2019 remake of boogiepop phantom, a pretty weird show from 1999.
watched the first episode of the remake and they managed to capture the atmosphere of the old show.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Netflix has been paying Japanese studios to create anime recently. And there's definitely been more risk taking/weirder ideas being green lit.

Aggretsuko - an office worker who hates her job and sings death metal at karaoke bars to unwind. It's like a lighter, more Japanese version of Bojack Horseman.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Blood-C.


----------



## Solomoon

Sword Art Online The Movie: Ordinal Scale

They could have easily expanded this arc into a half season but it works as a movie and I enjoyed it a lot. Watching the show again (even if this technically is a movie) reminded me of how fitting a successor this is to .hack but I'd still like to see .hack resurrected.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

*DBS* Frieza got a 24 hour pass to save the universe in replacement of Buu, that Goku is too childishly bored with being eager to fight.

I might watch Dragon Ball Super Broly at my local theater.

I got to catch up with Hunter X Hunter to see more King/cheap version of Frieza.

Mr. Tonegawa Middle Management Blues is a mature anime, always showing reality concepts.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> *DBS* Frieza got a 24 hour pass to save the universe in replacement of Buu, that Goku is too childishly bored with being eager to fight.
> 
> I might watch Dragon Ball Super Broly at my local theater.
> 
> I got to catch up with Hunter X Hunter to see more King/cheap version of Frieza.
> 
> Mr. Tonegawa Middle Management Blues is a mature anime, always showing reality concepts.


I saw the Dragon Movie Super movie online, Broly surviving on a planet with his father and at the end of the movie Frieza provoke Broly by zapping his father to awaken Broly latent ability. The movie makes me feel dopey about Broly and his emotional relationship with his dad.

I was able to catch up to watch Hunter x Hunter, and witness the cheap version of Frieza mummified fossil body.


----------



## bad baby

started binge:

*Sekine-kun no koi (kawachi haruka)
mc's social retardedness is soo relatable - like when he ponders how/why other people have so much passion /zest for life and how they manage to exchange numbers and hang out and stuff without it being all weird. kinda painful watching him slowly realize his feelings though he's dumber than a bag of bricks ¬¬

*watashi no shounen (takano hitomi)
picked up where i left off from a longgg time. have bad feeling it's gonna turn into a romance story (accidentally spoiled the start of vol 4 >_>), but yeah. i can really identify with the female lead.

*hiru (imai daisuke)
story has many strange turns, first found out mc is dead, then something involving chinese child kindnappings(?). but nonetheless really good kept me on edge the whole way through. high school classmate character super cool and everytime he goes in for the random sekuhara im all like dokidoki wwwww

*tonari no akujo (tamaki "vanessa" chihiro)
new series finished first volume in one stretch. omg so good ^^ ariko is a really sympathetic character. although the way they're throwing out scraps about the "big reveal" has me thinking they're gonna dragggg it out forever until i lose interest. hopefully it won't end up becoming _one of those_.

*other series on the backburner:
netsuzou trap, oujo no jouken, nenene, saraba yokihi, tokyo ghoul (am i ever gonna get around to this lol)


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't read manga anymore as I use to. I think I will check out some online josei, historical romance, mature, and smut manga.

Some months ago I was checking out Cardraptor Sakura. It was good but I lost intrests. I was into it to see the angel figure Yue. Other than that and the magical Clow Cards I could careless about the other characters.

I also was watching Chrono Crusade. I may go back to that anime. It was really good. A sad anime at the end. I defiantly want to check out some of the more mature anime. I never did like those girly anime with those whining, weak minded, loud mouth girls. I seen one I seen them all unless it was a really good anime. Really good like the anime "Monster" or "Ghost in The Shell Stand Alone Complex." "Gin Saga" and "Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo." Anime with a good storyline. 
If only I can find a good anime nowadays.

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Medaka Abnormal Box.


----------



## roxslide

Revolutionary Girl Utena


----------



## novalax

the golden kamuy, one of the coolest anime I've seen to date


----------



## cybernaut

~Currently Watching: Full Metal Alchemist (Half way Done)
~Recently Finished: Sword Art Online Alicization
~Hyped for: Attack on Titan Season 3 Part 2


----------



## cybernaut

Moving on to Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood. Don't know why I started with the 2003 version. It was still good nonetheless.


----------



## Chiffon

Maple Town Monogatari ♡


----------



## Deaf Mute

Just finished Yamato Nadeshiko :b

SUNAKO-chan _kakkoii_ :laugh::laugh:











I'm sad it's over since it made me forget about daily things.. sort of like similar feelings when watching Paradise Kiss but Wallflower is comedic :crying:

Planning to binge a whole lot of shows soon though


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omg I miss this, probably going to re-watch Nodame.... after I finish Shigatsu.... :serious:


----------



## SpartanSaber

I'm re watching Nijiiro Days.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

For Nana anime, there's a lot of Japanese and Western realism coded on the anime from 1999 and early 2000's. Two females are named Nana and they rent an old fashioned apartment in Toyko, where they split the rent in half to keep the social activities going. What the anime brings me to realize is how the two females are managed for the life protocol, where it shows me the relationship between men and how much interaction they received from engaging in events.

The beginning of Nana the anime shows how the characters were interacting with one another on the train heading to Tokyo, but few episodes later showed how the two females was being managed in another area in Japan. The soft side of Nana had slept with a married man and went to art school to find interest in a career, but she ended interacting with three of her classmates from art school to receive them as friends. Two of her classmates are male and one is female, the appearance of her classmates goes from the western style of Reggie musicians to mixed between western and Japanese style. One of the soft side of Nana male classmates has a crush on her, but as few episodes occurs two of Nana classmates wanted to go to Tokyo for having a career and a closer relationship. While the dark side of Nana who is another female is an unsigned musician who has a group that performs in a low end club, before Nana joined the group she was influenced by a guy who performed in front of her in the low end club, before Nana joined the group she was influence by a guy who performed in front of her in the low end club. The dark side of Nana would have a bath and lay in bed with the guy who she was influence of, but the guy wanted to go into a deeper relationship with Nana. What made me think that the guy wanted a deeper relationship is when he told dark side of Nana not to take birth pills as he puts her on the bed to inform Nana about having a couple of kids, but Nana said it was too much money while the guy wanted to work around it with a paying job. While the dark side of Nana discusses with the male musician about moving to Toyko, it made me aware that the two females has something in common with the way their situation is managed and it's making me more aware that someone wants to see them together to learn more about how the girls maintains interaction. That's why the females headed on a train, where they go their separate ways to end up meeting one another in an old fashioned apartment in Tokyo, which makes me understand how much reality is on this anime. The situations in Nana the anime relate to real time events in early adulthood and summerizes how western and Japanese culture had interacted with the environment.

The anime doesn't say Nana's, but only Nana to show the difference between the persona of two females who have a common social interaction with the same name.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> For Nana anime, there's a lot of Japanese and Western realism coded on the anime from 1999 and early 2000's. Two females are named Nana and they rent an old fashioned apartment in Toyko, where they split the rent in half to keep the social activities going. What the anime brings me to realize is how the two females are managed for the life protocol, where it shows me the relationship between men and how much interaction they received from engaging in events.
> 
> The beginning of Nana the anime shows how the characters were interacting with one another on the train heading to Tokyo, but few episodes later showed how the two females was being managed in another area in Japan. The soft side of Nana had slept with a married man and went to art school to find interest in a career, but she ended interacting with three of her classmates from art school to receive them as friends. Two of her classmates are male and one is female, the appearance of her classmates goes from the western style of Reggie musicians to mixed between western and Japanese style. One of the soft side of Nana male classmates has a crush on her, but as few episodes occurs two of Nana classmates wanted to go to Tokyo for having a career and a closer relationship. While the dark side of Nana who is another female is an unsigned musician who has a group that performs in a low end club, before Nana joined the group she was influenced by a guy who performed in front of her in the low end club, before Nana joined the group she was influence by a guy who performed in front of her in the low end club. The dark side of Nana would have a bath and lay in bed with the guy who she was influence of, but the guy wanted to go into a deeper relationship with Nana. What made me think that the guy wanted a deeper relationship is when he told dark side of Nana not to take birth pills as he puts her on the bed to inform Nana about having a couple of kids, but Nana said it was too much money while the guy wanted to work around it with a paying job. While the dark side of Nana discusses with the male musician about moving to Toyko, it made me aware that the two females has something in common with the way their situation is managed and it's making me more aware that someone wants to see them together to learn more about how the girls maintains interaction. That's why the females headed on a train, where they go their separate ways to end up meeting one another in an old fashioned apartment in Tokyo, which makes me understand how much reality is on this anime. The situations in Nana the anime relate to real time events in early adulthood and summerizes how western and Japanese culture had interacted with the environment.
> 
> The anime doesn't say Nana's, but only Nana to show the difference between the persona of two females who have a common social interaction with the same name.


Indeed the anime uses realism in Nana episodes, where Shoji ended up having a girl named Sachiko work in the same place as he's working, being a student in the same class in college, being a resemblance of soft side Nana appearance, and having the same major in college. In reality the observers also create scenarios for placing specific people in the same category to meet up with one another at each time and event to be aware of their feelings to form a relationship, while the people think its fate or coincidental.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Nana's have acknowledged a demon lord that puts them in difficult situations, when it comes to relationship events. Another logic from reality!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Fate Stay Night


----------



## Glue

I'm reading The Drifting Classroom and watching Ghost Sweeper Mikami and Ganbare Goemon


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Not really big on anime but Sound and Fury was entertaining and the music was the ****.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Stars Align and African Office Worker.


----------



## Draco99

Devilman crybaby for the second time


----------



## mt moyt

i just watched Dr Stone, cant wait for season 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco99

Love me some Dr stone! Great anime


----------



## wmu'14

One Piece

My friend's been whining for me to watch it for a few years now. I'm intimidated by the length, but I started a couple months ago, and while I enjoyed the characters, I found the Kuru arc to be boring so gave up at the end of it. Started watching it where I left off a couple days ago & I'm enjoying it. So we'll see.


----------



## losthorizon

Don't really watch them anymore. My anime phase ended when I was about 13 or 14. I can't stand most of them. One of the few good ones I watched in the last several years was Welcome to the NHK. It was a rare find - a diamond in a sea of dung.


----------



## wmu'14

losthorizon said:


> Don't really watch them anymore. My anime phase ended when I was about 13 or [email protected];. I can't stand most of them. One of the few good ones I watched in the last several years was Welcome to the NHK. It was a rare find - a diamond in a sea of dung.


That's sad. Interestingly enough, I'm fed up w/ Western animation right now so thought I'd try getting into Anime.


----------



## BAH

The Blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I randomly ended up watching the rest of Kuragehime/Princess Jellyfish several years after I started watching it lol. First anime I've watched in years (last one was Tokyo Ghoul season 1 in like 2014/2015 or something.) It was kind of a weird place to end the series. I gather the manga is longer and has more storylines but haven't read it. I still like the basic concept though.


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> One Piece
> 
> My friend's been whining for me to watch it for a few years now. I'm intimidated by the length, but I started a couple months ago, and while I enjoyed the characters, I found the Kuru arc to be boring so gave up at the end of it. Started watching it where I left off a couple days ago & I'm enjoying it. So we'll see.


Plowed thru the Don Krieg & Arlong episodes in 4 days. Loving it! I like the action and the humor and the plot, but I wasn't expecting the heart of the characters. Nami stabbing herself & Luffy passing her his hat and vowing revenge (even after he hadn't heard her backstory) is wow. The villains are fun to hate too!


----------



## Omni-slash

Tenkuu Shinpan. Binge read it in one night and still can't get it out of my head. That's a good sign.

Also getting around to Danganronpa V3. I've only played the other two, so hopefully this one lives up.


----------



## mezzoforte

Dragon Ball Z Kai and Kimetsu no Yaiba


----------



## Barakiel

I've been watching Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works. I like Rin Tohsaka a lot, but I'll never be able to unhear her name as "toesucker"..


----------



## Fixxer

Dragonball Z. I read a few comic books from the Dragonball serie and watched GT last year. I have had a difficult time adapting to Super, but I'm feeling like giving it a shot and this could be the new thing I'd watch.


----------



## wmu'14

One Piece



wmu'14 said:


> Plowed thru the Don Krieg & Arlong episodes in 4 days. Loving it! I like the action and the humor and the plot, but I wasn't expecting the heart of the characters. Nami stabbing herself & Luffy passing her his hat and vowing revenge (even after he hadn't heard her backstory) is wow. The villains are fun to hate too!


I am now on Little Garden. I love dinosaurs so loving these episodes so far.

I loved the filler Dragon episodes & the Laboon whale episodes. The Whiskey Peak (I think that's what it was called) episodes were okay, but I think that's just setting up the new villains & Vivi.


----------



## donistired

wmu'14 said:


> One Piece
> 
> 
> 
> wmu'14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plowed thru the Don Krieg & Arlong episodes in 4 days. Loving it! I like the action and the humor and the plot, but I wasn't expecting the heart of the characters. Nami stabbing herself & Luffy passing her his hat and vowing revenge (even after he hadn't heard her backstory) is wow. The villains are fun to hate too!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now on Little Garden. I love dinosaurs so loving these episodes so far.
> 
> I loved the filler Dragon episodes & the Laboon whale episodes. The Whiskey Peak (I think that's what it was called) episodes were okay, but I think that's just setting up the new villains & Vivi.
Click to expand...

One Piece is a lot of fun. Some anime tries to be overly edgy and it gets kinda overbearing and cheesy really quick, but I like that it doesn't always take itself too seriously to the point that even the filler is enjoyable. Your in for a very long ride if you try and catch up on all of it, though.


----------



## nekomaru

I read Golden Kamuy, Beastars, Land of the Lustrous (I want to know how they end) and Higanjima (I insist this series is a "horror-comedy" - small things here and there that make me laugh a bit). I'd binge read Berserk and Black Lagoon if the authors finish them before they die (I have little hope).

Lost interest in anime a good couple of years ago but I did watch African Salaryman. Wish I could live like Oohashi...


----------



## oguzwst

Food Wars first and only anime i've been watching.


----------



## wmu'14

Don said:


> One Piece is a lot of fun. Some anime tries to be overly edgy and it gets kinda overbearing and cheesy really quick, but I like that it doesn't always take itself too seriously to the point that even the filler is enjoyable. Your in for a very long ride if you try and catch up on all of it, though.


My friend is all caught up & was begging me to start it. At first it was hard to get into & I was intimidated by it's length, but I feel like it's really picked up & the episodes fly by now. I'm enjoying it. Might take me a few years to get to where my friend is now, but as I read on a site about 1P: 'it's about the adventure, not the destination.'

If it stays good like it is now, I'll get caught up. If it goes back to being so slow-paced like it was the first dozen episodes or so, I'll give up again.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Now up to date with watching My Hero Academia, Isekai Quartet and Somali and the Forest Spirit with plans to catch up with Keep Your Hands off Eizouken! today.

Would like to watch more FGO Absolute Demonic Front: Babylonia but thanks to Funimation's streaming service being a mess I've been having to watch it elsewhere and it's four episodes behind. At least I'm already familiar with the story so I don't have to worry about spoilers.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

World trigger - Bad neighbor and good neighbor that carries triggers that can attack one another. Black trigger is a dangerous trigger out of triggers.


----------



## Absence of Words

I've only gotten into anime somewhat recently. I just finished Watamote (only one season, season 2 is supposedly coming out at some point?) and I've gotten started on Kill la Kill. I also tried Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken but I didn't really get into it so far.


----------



## wmu'14

One Piece


wmu'14 said:


> I am now on Little Garden. I love dinosaurs so loving these episodes so far.
> 
> I loved the filler Dragon episodes & the Laboon whale episodes. The Whiskey Peak (I think that's what it was called) episodes were okay, but I think that's just setting up the new villains & Vivi.


I just finished Drum Island. I loved Luffy climbing the mountain, Chopper himself, Chopper's backstory, the witch, the witch's farewell to Chopper, but overall didn't like the arc as much as the past few.



Antiquated Mech said:


> *Now up to date with watching My Hero Academia,* Isekai Quartet and Somali and the Forest Spirit with plans to catch up with Keep Your Hands off Eizouken! today.
> 
> Would like to watch more FGO Absolute Demonic Front: Babylonia but thanks to Funimation's streaming service being a mess I've been having to watch it elsewhere and it's four episodes behind. At least I'm already familiar with the story so I don't have to worry about spoilers.


My friend who's been begging me to watch 1P keeps begging me to watch MHA too. I'm like 'I have 800 1P episodes to go, gimme a break.'


----------



## wmu'14

Absence of Words said:


> I've only gotten into anime somewhat recently. I just finished Watamote (only one season, season 2 is supposedly coming out at some point?) and I've gotten started on Kill la Kill. I also tried Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken but I didn't really get into it so far.


I want to watch Kill la Kill when I'm done w/ 1P.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

wmu'14 said:


> My friend who's been begging me to watch 1P keeps begging me to watch MHA too. I'm like 'I have 800 1P episodes to go, gimme a break.'


Yeah, probably best to focus on that until you've caught up or get bored of it. :lol I find it really difficult to watch longer series as most seem to be too drawn out, MHA is probably the longest I've managed to stick with a series.


----------



## wmu'14

Antiquated Mech said:


> Yeah, probably best to focus on that until you've caught up or get bored of it. :lol I find it really difficult to watch longer series as most seem to be too drawn out, MHA is probably the longest I've managed to stick with a series.


I like bigger series. I'd rather be hooked on a couple big series then start & finish one in a week. I think it's one of the reasons why I'm not big into movies.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Just finished watching Hunter X Hunter and I must say that it is one of the best anime series that I have ever seen. Not a surprise since its creator , Yoshihiro Togashi, also made Yu Yu Hakusho. The dude is a genius! My only complaint is that there wasn't enough Leorio and Kurapika during the final arcs.






I might pick the manga.


----------



## Kaneda

I finished reading AKIRA a few days ago and it has to be one of my new favorites. Otherwise I'm planning on watching Serial Experiments Lain when I have the time.


----------



## cybernaut

Slowly working my way through Sword Art Online: Alicization War of Underworld.


----------



## nekomaru

Eternal Solitude said:


> Just finished watching Hunter X Hunter and I must say that it is one of the best anime series that I have ever seen. Not a surprise since its creator , Yoshihiro Togashi, also made Yu Yu Hakusho. The dude is a genius! My only complaint is that there wasn't enough Leorio and Kurapika during the final arcs.
> 
> I might pick the manga.


But he's notorious for taking extended periods of leave, right? I'd feel sorry for his fans if he died before finishing the story.


----------



## Sekiro

nekomaru said:


> But he's notorious for taking extended periods of leave, right? I'd feel sorry for his fans if he died before finishing the story.


 He finished Yu Yu Hakusho and that's all I need whoo!

ohhh while I'm here

I'm presently watching Id:Invaded, Magia Record, Seton Gakuen, and Darwin's Game, and Railgun. Oh I need to start up Rikei ga Koi too. People are comparing it to Kaguya-sama and I'm all about that life.


----------



## wmu'14

One Piece


wmu'14 said:


> One Piece
> I just finished Drum Island. I loved Luffy climbing the mountain, Chopper himself, Chopper's backstory, the witch, the witch's farewell to Chopper, but overall didn't like the arc as much as the past few.


I just finished Alabasta.

Dragged a bit in the Rainbase episodes, but overall very good. Particularly enjoyed the Baroque Works agents, and Vivi & her love for her country.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Still really need to finish Naruto (yes, the original :lol I'm way behind)...

Thinking about starting Fullmetal Alchemist. Can anyone tell me whether I should watch the original and then Brotherhood, or just one of them?


----------



## Antiquated Mech

TheWelshOne said:


> Thinking about starting Fullmetal Alchemist. Can anyone tell me whether I should watch the original and then Brotherhood, or just one of them?


Brotherhood is the better series, prioritise that unless you have a lot of free time.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Antiquated Mech said:


> Brotherhood is the better series, prioritise that unless you have a lot of free time.


Cheers. Although it's not like I have anything else to do. :lol


----------



## Psychoelle

I just finished rewatching Macross Frontier. I am a sucker for romance.

It was even more fun this time around as since watching it the first time I watched the original Macross series and saw all those nods to the original.


----------



## cafune

i've only recently begun my foray into anime so forgive my total ignorance pls.



Eternal Solitude said:


> Just finished watching Hunter X Hunter and I must say that *it is one of the best anime series that I have ever seen.* Not a surprise since its creator , Yoshihiro Togashi, also made Yu Yu Hakusho. The dude is a genius! My only complaint is that there wasn't enough Leorio and Kurapika during the final arcs.[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I might pick the manga.


this is high praise indeed. i watched the first few episodes recently but it didn't completely capture my interest. did you enjoy it consistently throughout? also does yu yu hakusho follow the same subgenre/theme?



Psychoelle said:


> I just finished rewatching Macross Frontier. *I am a sucker for romance.*
> 
> It was even more fun this time around as since watching it the first time I watched the original Macross series and saw all those nods to the original.


me tooooo. i'm going to try this. i usually like elements of what i think is shonen manga like high action but then there isn't any romance and my heart weeps.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Watching Konosuba and always Reading One Piece


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

wmu'14 said:


> One Piece
> 
> I just finished Alabasta.
> 
> Dragged a bit in the Rainbase episodes, but overall very good. Particularly enjoyed the Baroque Works agents, and Vivi & her love for her country.


Watch One Piece Kai, cuts out all the filler and time consuming crap.
You can find it in Eng dub and sub


----------



## Psychoelle

cafune said:


> me tooooo. i'm going to try this. i usually like elements of what i think is shonen manga like high action but then there isn't any romance and my heart weeps.


Well if you want space battles and love triangles then yeah  Recommended!


----------



## bad baby

Anybody read Kago Shintarou's _Fraction_? It absolutely blew my mind apart. I loved it so much that I started his series _Paranoia Street_, a satire of the hard-boiled detective genre, which I love. The arcs are pretty funny so far but they seem to end too abruptly.


----------



## BAH

Nun Ya


----------



## Lohikaarme

Demon Slayer


----------



## mt moyt

finished reading yesterday wo utatte recently. its similar to i''s and suzuka, but several years older


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

11 episodes into Heavy Object, its really not that good. main characters are way too goody goody, trying to be a hero and trying to save everyone.
mecha wise, its like Gundam with only the ball mobile suits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

watched Gliepnir the other day, its pretty good. only 9 episodes but then i continued by reading the manga. seems like its going to be pretty short, only 53 chapters and seems like its about to end. Story kind of gets weaker later on.

currently watching Enen no Shouboutai. really like it so far, especially the characters. 26 episodes, which will keep me occupied for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil_tails

wow ewww i thought gleipnir is disgusting i watched it only to see fighting superpuppy but then that stupid btch climbed inside of it all naked n almost peed in his insides eeeeewwwww n i dont like main character why is he cool puppy 

i will not watch it anymore >: p


i also watched jojo bizarre adventures season 1 it was litt


----------



## firelight

Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## mt moyt

Durarara!!


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> One Piece
> 
> I just finished Alabasta.
> 
> Dragged a bit in the Rainbase episodes, but overall very good. Particularly enjoyed the Baroque Works agents, and Vivi & her love for her country.


Finally was able to resume One Piece.

Post Alabasta: I liked these episodes. After the lengthy Alabasta, some smaller-scale episodes definitely needed. My favorite was Chopper's b/c it's Nico Robin's first episode w/ the crew. I also liked Nami's

Goat Island: I really liked the goats. They're adorable! I like the army of them. Goat islands are also a trope so I liked seeing it in 1P. I feel like this arc makes Chopper's doctor skills look poor tho?

Rainbow Mist: The worst of these 3 arcs. Just nothing special. I did like the last episode when the book's secrets are revealed.

Onto the next arcs!


----------



## mt moyt

Bungou stray dogs. im on episode 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

i am currently going through the back issues of naruto, I am up to episode 189 right now (at last a proper episode with a fight scene not just a filler episode)
I think after this, I will watch the whole darker than black episodes then maybe avatar, the last airbender and after that maybe one punch man


----------



## thina5

trying to finish jojo's bizzare adventures


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Finally was able to resume One Piece.
> 
> Post Alabasta: I liked these episodes. After the lengthy Alabasta, some smaller-scale episodes definitely needed. My favorite was Chopper's b/c it's Nico Robin's first episode w/ the crew. I also liked Nami's
> 
> Goat Island: I really liked the goats. They're adorable! I like the army of them. Goat islands are also a trope so I liked seeing it in 1P. I feel like this arc makes Chopper's doctor skills look poor tho?
> 
> Rainbow Mist: The worst of these 3 arcs. Just nothing special. I did like the last episode when the book's secrets are revealed.
> 
> Onto the next arcs!


Finished Jaya/Skypiea!

Favorite arc so far!

+Luffy vs Bellamy (Bellamy in general, his overt cockiness makes him easy to hate)

+The Going Merry launching into the sky - Top 5 1P moment so far IMO

+Luffy's initial fight vs Eneru where it's discovered electricity won't work on Luffy

+"There once was a man named Montblanc Noland........." Shandora's backstory, especially w/ Calgara & Noland.

+ Going off that, Been waiting for the worldbuilding the series is renowned for, and I never really that sense until now - everything's just tied so together in Skypiea

+ The theme of dreams

+ I loved the setting, not just Angel Island, but the cloud rivers thru the thick jungle

These are the hi-lights. There's a lot more I liked, but these are the ones I want to mention.

Other thoughts: 
The Shandorans seemed too similar to the Alabasta rebels at first, especially during the 'Survival Game' part.

The 'Survival Game' part is the weakest part. I think it's the only part that drags tho, but I didn't find myself forcing myself to get thru it like I have to in other 1P parts I find drag.

I liked Eneru as a villian better than Crocodile. Crocodile is just too dry for me (hey, I guess that goes good w/ his Devil Fruit) 1P's villians are best when they're over-the-top IMO

Anyways, gonna take a little break from 1P but looking forward to the next arcs!


----------



## mt moyt

Blue gender


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Finished Jaya/Skypiea!
> 
> Favorite arc so far!
> 
> +Luffy vs Bellamy (Bellamy in general, his overt cockiness makes him easy to hate)
> 
> +The Going Merry launching into the sky - Top 5 1P moment so far IMO
> 
> +Luffy's initial fight vs Eneru where it's discovered electricity won't work on Luffy
> 
> +"There once was a man named Montblanc Noland........." Shandora's backstory, especially w/ Calgara & Noland.
> 
> + Going off that, Been waiting for the worldbuilding the series is renowned for, and I never really that sense until now - everything's just tied so together in Skypiea
> 
> + The theme of dreams
> 
> + I loved the setting, not just Angel Island, but the cloud rivers thru the thick jungle
> 
> These are the hi-lights. There's a lot more I liked, but these are the ones I want to mention.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> The Shandorans seemed too similar to the Alabasta rebels at first, especially during the 'Survival Game' part.
> 
> The 'Survival Game' part is the weakest part. I think it's the only part that drags tho, but I didn't find myself forcing myself to get thru it like I have to in other 1P parts I find drag.
> 
> I liked Eneru as a villian better than Crocodile. Crocodile is just too dry for me (hey, I guess that goes good w/ his Devil Fruit) 1P's villians are best when they're over-the-top IMO
> 
> Anyways, gonna take a little break from 1P but looking forward to the next arcs!


Finished the next set of arcs

G8: This is evidentaly supposed to be a fan-favorite, but I thought it was just okay. I've seen the 'master strategist villian gets defeated pretty easily' trope too often. I guess he does capture Zoro & Usopp tho, so he does pull off that. The opening to the arc is great w/ the Going Merry splashlanding into the base picking off right where the Skypiea arc ended, and there was a great gradual buildup to when the Straw Hats finally appear. I think the first 15 minutes of the first episode is all just the Marines. 
I actually liked the inspector villian better than the main strategist one.

Foxy Pirates: While G8 is supposed to be a fan favorite I thought was just ok, this arc is supposed to be not as good, but I loved it. Lot of humor. Had me laughing out loud, all 4 of these arcs did. Also I'm also a sports fan so liked the competitions. The Foxy Pirates cheat & were easy to root against. Afro Luffy too!

Ocean Dream: I liked this arc. 1P has its giant 100-episode arcs so it's nice to have breather arcs like this one. I think it was great seeing how far each Straw Hat has come.

Foxy Returns: Meh, but Aokiji gets introduced at the end & holy hell I want to know more about him! Also Nico Robin introduced 150 episodes ago & I'm ready for her backstory to be revealed. We've been getting hints & I'm ready for a big payoff! My friend says it's coming!

Gonna take a week or so off, then gonna plunge into next arc Water 7!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

mt moyt said:


> Blue gender


The anime has a lot of subliminal messages. I got distracted by all the messages on Blue gender. Blue Gender reminds me of Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse and the mist movie.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Appare-Ranman!, balance unlimited, Uzaki-chan wants to hang, and rent a girlfriend


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Finished the next set of arcs
> 
> G8: This is evidentaly supposed to be a fan-favorite, but I thought it was just okay. I've seen the 'master strategist villian gets defeated pretty easily' trope too often. I guess he does capture Zoro & Usopp tho, so he does pull off that. The opening to the arc is great w/ the Going Merry splashlanding into the base picking off right where the Skypiea arc ended, and there was a great gradual buildup to when the Straw Hats finally appear. I think the first 15 minutes of the first episode is all just the Marines.
> I actually liked the inspector villian better than the main strategist one.
> 
> Foxy Pirates: While G8 is supposed to be a fan favorite I thought was just ok, this arc is supposed to be not as good, but I loved it. Lot of humor. Had me laughing out loud, all 4 of these arcs did. Also I'm also a sports fan so liked the competitions. The Foxy Pirates cheat & were easy to root against. Afro Luffy too!
> 
> Ocean Dream: I liked this arc. 1P has its giant 100-episode arcs so it's nice to have breather arcs like this one. I think it was great seeing how far each Straw Hat has come.
> 
> Foxy Returns: Meh, but Aokiji gets introduced at the end & holy hell I want to know more about him! Also Nico Robin introduced 150 episodes ago & I'm ready for her backstory to be revealed. We've been getting hints & I'm ready for a big payoff! My friend says it's coming!
> 
> Gonna take a week or so off, then gonna plunge into next arc Water 7!


Finished Water 7

Even better then Skypiea, but ends on a cliff-hanger going into Ennies Lobby

Don't have much to say about it other then I loved it.

Holy hell the Luffy/Usopp fight. Wow. Perfect.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Figure 17: Tsubasa & Hikaru.


----------



## kurtzouma

One Piece. The greatest anime ever.


----------



## Rains

Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Run with the Wind


----------



## CoffeeCat

I just rewatched Paranoia Agent and enjoyed it from start to finish. With Satoshi Kon bein one of my favorite directors, I really want to take the time to watch/read everything he's worked on. I'm also readin the Stone Ocean arc of the jojo series. It's a fun read so far.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Rio: Rainbow Gate!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Attack on titan, the final season jump the main characters to adults. The first episode is confusing.


----------



## firelight

Computer game visual novel: the house in fata morgana. It's kind of disturbing and disjointed sometimes but I like the mood and artwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel

Spice and Wolf


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Spice & Wolf is great.

Currently watching several series as new episodes are released - Re:Zero, Dr. Stone, So I'm a Spider, That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime and Cells at Work (both season 2 and Code Black). Also finished Gangsta today as part of my attempt to try and tackle my DVD/Blu ray backlog.


----------



## cybernaut

Attack on Titan Season 4 (on and off).


----------



## Barakiel

My last therapist never did take my loneliness and social isolation seriously.

A wise wolf indeed..


----------



## EmotionlessThug

*Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai and ReZero 2nd Season, Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World 2.*


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Higurashi - When They Cry (2020). Takes place in the early 80's in Japan in a village called Hinamizawa. This anime is more gruesome than perfect blue anime from 1997.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I just finished watching Horimiya. For some reason I had high expectations of it but I ended up disappointed. I'd read the first volume a while ago and I liked the cute premise, the characters seemed cool. But the anime, after a few episodes, just seemed to ignore the things that made the characters interesting. It just turned into normal shoujo, and that's not my style.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Hero Academia 5th season. I can't belive that Endeavor got set up like that. Now he got a scar on his face for life.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Mars Red - Vampire Anime.


----------



## mt moyt

halfway through FMAB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmotionlessThug

SK8 the Infinity characters are just like the characters from Air Gear. I'm also watching The Low Tier Character "Tomozaki-kun." The gamer who ranks 1st place in Japan in a game meets up with another gamer, but surprisingly its his female classmate who ranks 2nd place in the game he plays. Tomozaki doesn't have a social life, he's completely oblivious to how the social world works. His female classmate teaches him how to have a social life, but through gaming terms. She tells him how to speak, what to wear, how to react, and how to show emotions as a character in a real world game.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Demon Slayer -Kimetsu no Yaiba- The Movie: Mugen Train


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Lesean Thomas is at it again. He came out with Cannon Busters in 2019, now Yasuke anime in 2021. Yasuke anime reminds me of Afro Samurai, this was an anime that I watched in 2007. More Black main characters in anime.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

The Promised Neverland season 2 -The children finally escaped the premium house and they're out roaming in the wild.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Cells at Work!! 
Cells at Work! Code Black


----------



## EmotionlessThug

So I'm a Spider, So What?
In Japan a whole entire High School class died and got reincarnated into another world. One of the main characters is a powerful spider. She was one of the Japanese students who died.

It seems Japanese anime are fixated on reinacarnation. Too many hidden messages in these reincarnation anime.
Mushoku Tensei: Jobless Reincarnation - A neet who watches illegal porn. Someone came into his room and found him watching underage girls on his computer. He ran out on the street to save someone, but he got run over and died.

That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime Season 1 & 2 - The guy gets murdered and he gets reincarnated into a Slime.


----------



## raven818

Hunter X Hunter and One Piece ❤


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Combatants Will Be Dispatched


----------



## EmotionlessThug

*Boruto: Naruto Next Generations epsisode 107 *


----------



## mt moyt

Kino no Tabi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yume

I'm watching Shadows House. I like how mysterious it is, I have no idea what's going to happen next


----------



## mt moyt

Blazed through 600+ chapters of Hajime no Ippo recently... expect ill reach where i left off years ago soon. such a great manga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmotionlessThug

yume said:


> I'm watching Shadows House. I like how mysterious it is, I have no idea what's going to happen next


The dolls look too human. I'm still thinking of them human.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Tokyo Revengers is dope. The main character is friends with the leader and trying to change the course of history to save his old girlfriend from getting killed in the future. I like how his girlfriend's brother took him serious about 2017.


----------



## mt moyt

Finally caught up to Hajime no Ippo.. im bad at waiting for one chapter a week so i dont feel good about this.

George has been hinting at whats to come for a while and heres my thoughts.


* *





Takamura's issue with his right eye is making a come back. The sunglasses, right eye being drawn different and taking left hooks all suggest it. Not to mention repeated mentions of him rushing to take all 6 weight classes.

The coach is also being drawn visibly older so i think his health will be an issue very soon. Also Takamura's refusal to take fights outside of Japan could be because he doesnt think the coach could handle long distance flights.

Ippo will probably make his comeback because Takamura is forced to retire because of his eye. i cant think of the reason though, if its because of the coach, Takamura already has 3 world championship belts and its not the coach who wants all 6 classes.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee

I'm watching G Gundam and reading the Fairy Tail manga


----------



## firelight

Berserk 1997 anime. I really love the older art style. Also trying out One Piece since it's so famous but not getting into it as much. Luffy is annoying to me.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm watching Vinland Sega. I feel like I'm watching Kingdom anime.


----------



## snow_drop

Shaman King(2021) - i love it and hate it at the same time
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni: Sotsu - pretty good
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope - started watching it because of the pretty pic which i kept seeing while checking to see if the new ep of higurashi is on lol. i love it so far <3


----------



## 3 AM

Started Kimagure Orange Road. Cute little vintage show, kinda reminds me of summer. Will hopefully finish it one day when I emerge from this funk...


----------



## TheWelshOne

It occurs to me I haven't watched anime in a while. I watched 6 seasons of Bleach and then burnt out but I really should get back to it. I haven't watched My Hero Academia or Attack on Titan for a few seasons now. Guess I've just had other stuff on my mind.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Scarlet Nexus. I also played Scarlet Nexus demo on PS4.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Finally watched Nausicaa tonight. Might actually be my favourite Ghibli movie now, although I'm not sure any animals got hurt in Totoro so maybe I like that one better. And that one Gintama episode makes so much more sense now


----------



## firelight

Finished the Berserk anime, my goodness what an ending. Now reading the manga because I need resolution.


----------



## mt moyt

Sadly Berserk will never be finished, it is an incredible world that Miura created though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firelight

Yeah too bad he will never finish it. Not sure if I'll go through the entire series but at least want to see what happens after the golden age arc.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Higurashi: When They Cry is more gruesome than season 1.


----------



## Tabris

I've been reading the Yoko Taro manga Thou Shalt Not Die and I'm planning on getting up to date on Attack on Titan and Overlord.


----------



## Zeinner

I'm considering a Berserk re-read after a decade or so... So sad that the story will likely never be finished, it was all so sprawling and compelling.


----------



## mt moyt

Blue period. its an anime about painting and im really enjoying it. Only 5 episodes out so far.


----------



## CoffeeCat

I'm not that into anime anymore, though there are a few series I watch here and there. One being the JoJo series. I started Stone Ocean a while back, but fell off. Now that it's getting an animation, I wanna finish it before the season drops. I'm also watching Trigun and Outlaw Star. Never seen em growing up, I just really dig that rough hand painted look from the 90s.


----------



## Omni-slash

Happiness by Shūzō Oshimi.

I don't usually read manga, but I was recommended this, so I gave it a shot.

A fairly short psychological horror manga, similar in theme to Tokyo Ghoul, but also totally different in every way. At least, that's what the first 15 or so chapters offer. The rest is a mess of unfinished and rushed plot points, time skips, secret government conspiracies that then evolve into a plot point about a hidden cult, and a juvenile exercise in body horror. Also suffers from a case of 'characters making unbelievably stupid decisions in order to further the plot' syndrome, better known as lazy writing. The art is average to above average, some of the illustrations, particularly of the sky, taking clear inspiration from Van Gogh.

I sound scathing, but honestly it's a decent enough read.

5/10


----------



## mt moyt

Oyasumi Pun Pun. I was put off by how the main character was drawn as a very basic bird before, but im glad i decided to give it a try.


----------



## mt moyt

Blade runner: Black lotus


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Mieruko chan.


----------



## PinkPikachu

Himouto! Umaru-chan

Its so cute and funny and helps me get into relax mode


----------



## Barakiel

The fact that it took me years to watch more than half of the first episode of Welcome to the N.H.K. is surely the result of some sinister conspiracy, but I managed to thwart it recently.


----------



## mt moyt

Spy x Family


----------

